# Greyhawk and FR fan pages



## Ricochet (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey all, I was wondering if you could provide me with some links for top-notch Greyhawk and also Forgotten Realms websites...

If anything out there has the same quality as athas.org or ps3e.com I would love to see it, and since I play mostly in Greyhawk and Forgotten Realms,  I have been searching the web for good fansites, but I can't seem to find any...

So, post your good links here please


----------



## dagger (Jul 29, 2002)

www.candlekeep.com

http://www.greyhawk-codex.com/


----------



## Faraer (Jul 29, 2002)

http://www.realmspeak.com/
http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/Castle/2566/

http://www.canonfire.com/html/index.php
http://www.rpg.net/ehp/imrryr/greyhawk.html


----------



## qstor (Jul 30, 2002)

http://users.bigpond.net.au/greyhawkcampaign/


http://www.mapmaker.freeservers.com/


Mike


----------



## Ricochet (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks guys, a couple of good ones there... Although without being disrespectful, I must think there is something better out there, considering the popularity of the two settings... Dark Sun, Al-Quadim and other "minor" settings have superb fansites, so where are the ones for Greyhawk and the Realms?

BTW I especially liked the greyhawk codex site, it has very good background info!


----------



## sandman (Aug 5, 2002)

http://www.livingfaerun.com

still in the works.


----------



## grodog (Aug 5, 2002)

Extracted from my Greyhawk bookmarks file:

Grodog's Top GH Sites:

http://www.greycitadel.com/greycitadel/greytalk.nsf
http://oracle.wizards.com/archives/greyhawk-l.html
http://www.ugml.org/ugml/greyhawk-l.nsf
http://www.canonfire.com/html/index.php
http://members.bellatlantic.net/~vze33gpz/gordmain.html
http://www.nirgal.com/games/rpg/greyhawk/tides_math
http://www.greyhawk-codex.com/
http://www.tc.umn.edu/~monax002/Council/

maps sites:

http://www.arrantdestiny.com/maps.htm
http://www.nyrdyv.com/
http://www.geocities.com/Area51/Shadowlands/4868/
http://www.nirgal.com/games/rpg/greyhawk/.
http://home6.swipnet.se/~w-63082/
http://users.erols.com/leckert/CC2_Greyhawk/
http://www.avalon.net/~manzabar/hawk.html
http://www.angelfire.com/wi2/CC2Halfling/
http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/
http://ca.geocities.com/kanisl/
http://members.aol.com/_ht_a/dreadwood/home.htm
http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/Campaigns/GreyhawkMaps/

Living Greyhawk:

http://www.wizards.com/rpga/LG/Welcome.asp
https://events.wizards.com/RPGAWeb/external/scenarios.asp
http://boards.wizards.com/community/ultimatebb.php?ubb=forum&f=246
http://boards.wizards.com/community-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum&f=247
http://www.living-greyhawk.com/
http://oerth.com/
http://rpga.net/
http://rpga.org/
http://www.bandit-kingdoms.com/
http://people.ne.mediaone.net/dharrington/index.html
http://www.rpga.co.za/dullstrand.html
http://www.oerth.com/Dyvers/index.html
http://members.aol.com/DyversMetagame/main.html
http://www.ekbir.org/
http://www.furyondy.com/
http://www.rpgageoff.com/
http://www.oerth.com/GranMarch/index.html
http://www.oerth.com/Highfolk/index.html
http://www.keoland.com/
http://www.ket.oerth.com/
http://www.oerth.com/Nyrond/index.html
http://rpga.ukonline.co.uk/onnwal/home.htm
http://www.lunadreams.com/thepale/main.html
http://www.thepale.org/
http://www.lythia.com/perrenland/
http://higamers.homeip.net/lg_ratik/
http://www.seabarons.it/
http://shieldlands.oerth.com/
http://www.oerth.com/tusmit/
http://www.duchyofulek.oerth.com/
http://cyface.com/countyofurnst/maps/cou/index.html
http://www.duchyurnst.com/
http://www.verbobonc.net/main.htm
http://www.veluna.com/
http://yeomanry.oerth.com/

Good fan sites:

http://www.nyrdyv.com/
http://www.bastardgreyhawk.isonfire.com/
http://www.angelfire.com/rpg2/chatdemon/
http://manray.csuhayward.edu/dany/shields/shields1.html
http://www.users.bigpond.net.au/greyhawkcampaign/
http://www.peldor.com/
http://www.hierax.com/greyhawk/
http://www.geocities.com/ket_onwall98/
http://www.timebomb.on.ca/denist/greyhawk/
http://www.nuketown.com/pirates/
http://talmeta.net/
http://home.att.net/~david.r.ross/NightBelow/tharizdun.html
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/froon/GH/FrGRey.htm
http://www.cmc.net/~rtaylor/greyhawk/
http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/5878/

http://www.io.com/~lepidus/wept/adndhome.html
http://hometown.aol.com/dmwog/mainwog.html
http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/Lair/8572/greyhawk/greyhawk.html
http://members.aol.com/Laggamundo/scroll.html
http://members.aol.com/CultOfTheDragon/index.html
http://www.domicus.demon.co.uk/
http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/Fortress/5497/index.html
http://people.ne.mediaone.net/danielrcollins/dnd3.html
http://www.geocities.com/wildbillhackock/CityOfGreyhawk.html
http://www.pathcom.com/~kat/GeoffWeb/Geoff.html
http://www.sonic.net/~hezleigh/d&d/greyhawk.htm
http://www.nirgal.com/games/rpg/greyhawk/.
http://www.geocities.com/maximusbutticus/
http://www.avalon.net/~manzabar/hawk/index.html
http://www.avalon.net/~manzabar/hawk/gh-download.html
http://hp3000.empireclassic.com/fiction.html
http://www.angelfire.com/rpg/oerth/index.html
http://www.nuketown.com/griff/
http://www2.go-concepts.com/~malachi/Index2.htm
http://home.att.net/~david.r.ross/NightBelow/index.html
http://www.crosswinds.net/~paladini/index.htm
http://www.io.com/~wmallman/ivid.html
http://www.geocities.com/ricdii/Top_page.htm
http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/Tower/8841/links.html
http://www.geocities.com/merricb/dnd.htm
http://www.geocities.com/Area51/Keep/3762/
http://www.irishgaming.com/greyhawk/welcome.htm
http://www.geocities.com/pach.geo/greyhawk.html
http://home.earthlink.net/~rcarey2/
http://hometown.aol.com/qstor/greyhawk1.html
http://www.employees.org/~claycle/dnd3e/history/
http://crew-solutions.com/southprovince/
http://home.att.net/~goblyn/DNDPage.htm
http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/
http://www.stormkeep.net/
http://www.telvar.net/
http://hometown.aol.com/dreadwood/home.htm
http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/Realm/5037/main.html
http://www.accesscomm.ca/users/arcturus/greyhawk/greymain.htm

Enjoy!


----------



## grodog (Aug 5, 2002)

Thanks for the plug Faraer


----------



## grodog (Aug 6, 2002)

What?  No appreciation?  I could use some appreciation this morning


----------



## Faraer (Aug 6, 2002)

Most likely there isn't an introductory kind of hub site for the Realms because it's fairly well supported in print. Greyhawk has its different incarnations; but Canonfire is the equal of any unofficial RPG site, I think. At the moment it's quite a job getting a handle on how these worlds came to be and how they work and how to interpret the published material, and there's scope for sites that make that easier.

I appreciate you Allan. But did you get my Tsojcanth email?


----------



## grodog (Aug 7, 2002)

Faraer---

I guess I haven't received it Faraer, but I've also been having odd email problems with pacbell lately:  please resend!


----------



## National Acrobat (Aug 8, 2002)

Grodog, you tha man! I am running a Greyhawk campaign and you just save me a ton of work with your excellent set of links. Thanks. Plus, your site is pretty cool as well.


----------

